# nuken



## NW Marijuana (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey everyone, i tried this new strain nuken for the second time and had to share the grow w everyone. Hope U Enjoy Nuken (godbud x Kish)

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/403885-nuken-godbud-x-kish.html - link

I am an medical grower in WA. started at a young age and slowly learned through mistakes. I am still always learning and enjoy everyones point of view.

Dont have pics from my last grow. It was NL, Sour D sage, G 13, Nuken, Purple Kush, and affgoo. I chose to stick with the nuken for now with its godbud mother and kish father it is a great cross. check it out. Harvest in a day or tw0.


----------



## purplehazin (Jan 28, 2011)

Man those plants look amazing  So many trichs on the fan leaves even...


----------

